# Australia : Skilled Migration - Roles & Responsibilities for Skill Assessment



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

HI All,

I have a total of 9 years exp. in IT.

I had worked for 4.2 years in two small companies & from the past 4.8 years I am working for a US based MNC.

I would like to apply for Skill Assessment for Australia under Skilled Migration, what I came to know is that I have to provide Roles & Responsibilities of all my previous employments and also I have to get signatures of my previous company managers but all my previous company managers had left those organizations and are currently working in other companies.

Could anyone suggest me what I should do in this case because I need to show all my previous exp. to have 5 years of exp., which is required for filling visa for Australia.

Will it be fine if I get the signatures of my previous company managers and mention official email-IDs of their current organizations ??

Regards,
Aravind


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Aravind, 

refer to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines. 

Ideally you get an *"official" reference letter on the company letter head* from your employer, which is usually issued by the HR department. The letter should follow the ACS sample letter format as closely as possible. In addition, the letter should state your work hours per week and salary. ACS is not interested in that but DIAC wants the information once you apply for your visa.

If your former employer is *unwilling to provide you with a reference letter* in the prescribed format you can ask a former colleague (ideally two levels your senior) for a *statutory declaration* instead. That's basically a witnessed statement and many Indian applicants get it on stamp paper although that's not strictly required. The contents should be the same as the reference letter, plus a short explanation of how well your colleague knew you (professionally) and a "I declare this statement to be true in every particular." at the very end. A statutory declaration can be on a plain sheet of paper and it does not matter if your former supervisor is not at the company anymore. Just make sure that both your referee and somebody currently at the company can be reached by phone/email for job verification calls. Notify your former employer that ACS/DIAC may call to verify that you worked there for the specified time period. 

I *prepared sample letters* for my previous employers and made sure the tasks/responsibilities contained all the necessary buzz words from the ANZSCO code description. I asked my employers to make any changes they deemed necessary and get them back to me signed and stamped. That way I got the letters back faster and in the correct format too. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thank you very much for the info.

Aravind


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Friends,

I am doing a short survey to know average timings for the visa process for Australia - this has no connection to Australian immigration department or anyone, the results will be published ocassionaly as I get a good number of respondents.

There is no catch, I am not asking for any personal information no email/ no passport numbers. If you have about 5-10 minutes of time, Please follow the link: Visa Application Statistics

You can always save the survey and update questions later if you receive a grant at a later stage.

I will be really thank full to all participants!

Cheers!


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

For getting manager's signature, you don't need to find them and waste your time, if they are available you approach or else talk to your colleague from the previous companies and inform them you have taken their name and phone number for references and applied..

Even for your present company, you give reference of your senior colleague who is close to you!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> For getting manager's signature, you don't need to find them and waste your time, if they are available you approach or else talk to your colleague from the previous companies and inform them you have taken their name and phone number for references and applied..


It's still polite to ask people if you may list them as references. If you cannot get a signature from HR or somebody still at the company (company owner, manager etc.) you'll need get a statutory declaration, which has to be signed in front of a witness. So signatures a definitely needed, but you have a choice of multiple people that you can approach. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------

